# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How to link different data aggregations in Power Pivot?

## coolhandphil

Hi,

I'm using *Excel 2013*.  I want to combine two sets of data in a pivot table and am trying to use Power Pivot to do so.  My problem is that one worksheet has duplicate values in the column I'm using to create a relationship...

Worksheet 1:  Hourly Sales (Actual)
Worksheet 2:  Daily Sales (Target)

Both tables have a *Date* and *Sales Person* column.  I want to link the data on these two items...  I brought both data sources into Power Pivot (as two tabs) and created calculation fields to merge the Date and Sales Person fields.  However, the Hourly Sales source has duplicate values as a Sale Person will log several instances under the same date.  I don't need this level of detail in my final report so how can I aggregate my Hourly Sales into a single daily figure so that I can then create a relationship with the Daily Sales targets?

I tried creating a pivot table in my Excel file of the aggregated Hourly Sales data and then bring this into Power Pivot, but it won't let me create a Power Pivot from a pivot table.

Is there a way to create an aggregation in Power Pivot?  Or perhaps there's another way of doing this?

Here's an example of my two worksheets:

*Worksheet 1:  Hourly Sales (Actual)*

Date
Time
Sales Person
Actual Sales
Key

01/08/2018
09:00
Bob
1,000
Key

01/08/2018
10:00
Bob
1,500
Key

01/08/2018
10:00
Sally
500
Key

01/08/2018
11:00
Sally
600
Key




*Worksheet 2:  Daily Sales (Target)*

Date
Sales Person
Target Sales
Key

01/08/2018
Bob
2,000
Bob>01/08/2018

01/08/2018
Sally
1,000
Sally>01/08/2018



Note: The 'Key' shown above isn't actually in my worksheet, I created it as a calculated field in the Power Pivot.

Thanks!

----------

